# Bala Shark



## sugar379c

Hi,

I have one 6" Bala shark that came with my tank when I got it. He doesn't seem very happy being alone. I'd like to find him a good home nearby in a much larger tank with other Balas. He's free to a good home. I will not ship him, only available to those within driving distance of Belcamp, MD 21017. If you or anyone you know is interested, please pm me.

Thanks!


----------

